# Gantz.



## Rydian (Oct 10, 2010)

Spoiler



EVERYBODY DIES


That is all.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 10, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1... really sad too.
Also shows how simple minded most humans are.


----------



## Multiskin (Oct 25, 2010)

well that happens in the real life too ^^
man i rly love gantz, there will be 3 movies, 2 next year an 1 on 2012, it will be awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



let's pry to gantz or something even more powerfull to don't let the movie be a shit like the anime, i mean WTF IS THAT ENDING!!! it's like everybody started to use drugs on that fucking last episode, i even thought it was some kind of joke and they would release a 2nd season... but nothing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i would like to see a new gantz anime, but exactly like the manga.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 25, 2010)

The anime was frankly shite but the manga is very epic (still on going but will be ending soon). The anime stops before you're introduced to the good stuff and then gets even better. Of course the director was aiming for a different direction but yeah. We actually get to see Kurono get the character development he deserves and evolve into a hero. There's a lot of bad assery I'd like not to spoil.

Looking forward to Gantz the movie parts I and II, should be better than the anime. I hope we get a better series after the manga has had its run.


----------



## craplame (Oct 25, 2010)

I love reading the manga. I didn't know it was going to be all bloody and crap. But, it's very nice story. And thanks for telling me that everybody dies. ;_;


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 25, 2010)

This anime gave me boners...


----------



## Rydian (Oct 25, 2010)

craplame said:
			
		

> I love reading the manga. I didn't know it was going to be all bloody and crap. But, it's very nice story. And thanks for telling me that everybody dies. ;_;


Don't worry, I only watched the anime to to it's second-to-last episode, not everybody dies even then, and the anime stops prematurely.

I was just commenting on how it seems like everybody dies.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 29, 2010)

I also started watching it, and the first 2/3 eps I was like "WTFAMIWATCHING".
But it's a pretty cool animé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just too bad that a friend of mine spoiled the ending of it. Which is what made me check this topic.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 29, 2010)

The ending was nothing special anyway.. now the manga that is coming to an end has gotten really epic!


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 30, 2010)

Liked the anime, 'cept for the stupid non-manga ending.
I've got the first 5 volumes of the manga standing right next to me, gonna buy some more when I (finally)  have some money to spare again.


----------

